# Bobb'n Head™ Deer Decoy Contest



## someonescop (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm in! :darkbeer: Again. :wink:


----------



## OHTribute (Aug 1, 2006)

*In*

I'm in!


----------



## poorman (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm in.


----------



## bigdog02 (Jul 11, 2006)

I am very much in!


----------



## robertb (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm in!


----------



## cutonimpact (Jul 24, 2007)

im in


----------



## rumm64 (Feb 21, 2003)

I'm in.


----------



## SilentSoul (Jun 24, 2007)

i'm in


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

I'm In


----------



## law651 (Jul 7, 2005)

I'm in,


----------



## archer109 (Sep 10, 2005)

I'm in


----------



## Shortgrass hntr (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm In


----------



## deepwoodsdriftr (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm in


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

Well gosh darn.

I"M IN :tongue:


----------



## Senator1979 (Jun 30, 2004)

*I'm in.....*

I'm in!!


----------



## cantwaittilOct1 (Aug 26, 2003)

I'm in.


----------



## Jersey Jeff (Nov 24, 2004)

I'm in.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

I'm in to

reed


----------



## Crainkbait (May 14, 2007)

I'm In.


----------



## B Squared (Jan 3, 2007)

Im in


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks for the opportunity...I'm in!


----------



## scott473 (Sep 14, 2007)

Im in.


----------



## godex003 (Feb 5, 2007)

im in


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2007)

Im In! Thanks for the contest


----------



## Camo Boy (May 18, 2005)

I'm In

Thanks


----------



## gr8whitehunter (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm in!
Thanks Stormy!


----------



## WiseGuy (Dec 15, 2004)

*I'm in*

I'm in.


----------



## KO_32 (Dec 12, 2004)

I'm in


----------



## rbeddy (Jun 27, 2007)

*thanks*

i'm in!


----------



## Texbama (Sep 18, 2003)

I'm in.


----------



## bshirey02 (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm in too


----------



## Twisted0042 (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## BruinBowhunter (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm In


----------



## frickpse (Jun 22, 2007)

im in


----------



## reflex shooter (Feb 23, 2004)

Count me in.


----------



## gljones (Mar 1, 2006)

Hope I did it right. The only thing I seen was a sign up for their mailing list. So I signed up anyways

I'm in.


----------



## IL_Hunter (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm in


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

I'm in.


----------



## Postone (Jan 16, 2006)

*Count Me in*

I'm In


----------



## bardman (Oct 18, 2006)

In


----------



## Strutter Cutter (Jun 28, 2004)

*Yep-I'm In*

I'm In!


----------



## mgd1958 (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## ShepFL (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks for the consideration.
I'm in!


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm in, Thanks!


----------



## Whitetail Al (Sep 22, 2004)

*Decoy*

I'm In.


----------



## afterdark23 (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm in!


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm in THANKS


----------



## decoyman0327 (Sep 14, 2007)

Im in


----------



## Exocet77 (Sep 1, 2007)

In!


----------



## drop_tyne (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## PSEloyal (Aug 23, 2006)

Im in


----------



## Wiscoyote (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm in


----------



## Desertmoose (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## bucksornothing (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm in


----------



## Peregrynne (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm in


----------



## Ohio Bow (Jan 15, 2005)

I'm in


----------



## rebel88 (Apr 13, 2007)

*decoy*

I'm in


----------



## alloutdoors (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm in.


----------



## gc1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Decoy*

Hope I recieve the decoy before my midwest hunt?


----------



## bowhuntermn (Oct 22, 2005)

"I'm in".


----------



## BMAN007 (Dec 31, 2006)

*im in.................*

again!


----------



## NJ-XT (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm In


----------



## camotoe (Sep 19, 2006)

Deja Vu...thanks again...I'm all in


----------



## Millwood Mudd (Jul 14, 2007)

I think I'm in again...............................................


----------



## ratfart (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm in!!


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

I am in again!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## Topgunnr (Apr 19, 2005)

*"I'm In."*

*"I'm In."*


----------



## smclark (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm in


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

I'm in and back :wink:


----------



## Industry (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm in.


----------



## bwhnter4life (Jul 25, 2006)

Im in


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2007)

Im In.


----------



## jcsanders79-xt (Aug 28, 2007)

Definitely in, Thanks. Chris.


----------



## deertag1966 (Aug 29, 2007)

im in


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

im in


----------



## KEN-813 (Jun 26, 2002)

Im in :darkbeer:


----------



## bh10 (Jun 2, 2007)

im in


----------



## heathshayne (Feb 15, 2004)

in


----------



## buckfever1969 (Mar 16, 2007)

im in


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

I am in. :smile:


----------



## InAZone (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm In


----------



## Luis T (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## Andrew Betts (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm In


----------



## Urban_Redneck (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm in...

I think

Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## NativeIdaho (Aug 31, 2007)

Count me in.


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

I'm In


----------



## LarryStone (Nov 4, 2003)

im in......:darkbeer:


----------



## curs1 (Oct 24, 2002)

thank you for showing AT your support


----------



## ISAA_Archer (Dec 4, 2002)

ok I am in too

John


----------



## DBLUNG (Mar 14, 2006)

I'm in.


----------



## evworld (Dec 16, 2004)

I am in !!!


----------



## MdBowDoc (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm in


----------



## Kota (Apr 11, 2003)

I'm In


----------



## phillygunns (Jan 28, 2007)

Count me in.


----------



## 57 hop (Mar 21, 2005)

IMIN:
that decoy is a nasty headed bo!


----------



## cgsabo (Dec 13, 2004)

*I'm In*

I'm In


----------



## pas-69 (Aug 20, 2005)

*I'm In*

I'm in


----------



## EXsystem (May 23, 2007)

*I'm in*

I'm in


----------



## 'Ike' (Jan 10, 2003)

*I'm in!*

:shade:


----------



## Grayghost (Jan 7, 2003)

I'm in.

Thanks,


----------



## TuneIt (Mar 25, 2005)

I'm in.


----------



## Boss Gobb (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm In.


----------



## sddeer (Mar 31, 2003)

I'm In!


----------



## adamfigge (Jan 21, 2005)

im in


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

I'm in.


----------



## Meister (Sep 19, 2005)

of course im in!


----------



## smokey111 (Aug 13, 2004)

I'm in.
Who wnats to come hunt with me and my new decoy ?
Hope I win :thumbs_up


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

I'm in too!


----------



## Yankee Troller (Jan 31, 2007)

Im in!


----------



## HootOwl81 (Mar 27, 2007)

i'm in


----------



## living1512 (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm in


----------



## Eric W (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## ksdeerhunter1 (Dec 21, 2006)

*I'm In!*

I'm in. Thanks, Chad


----------



## SMichaels (Aug 31, 2004)

I'm in.


----------



## Basscat18 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm IN!!!!


----------



## mrdougb (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm In!


----------



## lars (May 16, 2006)

I'm in


----------



## treestand22 (Nov 21, 2004)

I'm In


----------



## mwbowhunter (Feb 4, 2007)

im in thanks for the chance


----------



## Archer 1 (Feb 10, 2005)

HELP!!!I have no link to click on and when I try e-mailing Buckwing.com,it keeps telling me invalid recipient.


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

count me in on this one.


----------



## BowHunterChick (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## Junior. (Mar 23, 2006)

I'm in


----------



## ponderer (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm in.


----------



## HCAman (Nov 3, 2003)

I'm in


----------



## Centaur 1 (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## gethuntin (Nov 23, 2004)

im in


----------



## Leg Man (Jan 31, 2003)

I'm in.


----------



## simmshunter (Oct 20, 2004)

I'm in.


----------



## Luckiduc13 (Nov 1, 2004)

Can I be in?


----------



## BukWild (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm in! Thanks!


----------



## My2Sons (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## Tribute2Troops (Jan 17, 2007)

*I'm In!!*

I'm in!!


----------



## bowhazard (Jun 26, 2003)

I be in......


----------



## SKing (Feb 1, 2007)

I am in...


----------



## dandbuck (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm in!!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Has anyone else noticied the poster is banned?


----------



## Browtine22 (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm in !


----------



## Archer 1 (Feb 10, 2005)

I'm in, I think! :smile:


----------



## hoyt-n-illinois (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm in !!!!!


----------



## Biketrax (Nov 3, 2005)

*Yeper*

I am IN!


----------



## buckmark23 (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm In for this bad boy toy


----------



## zombiespell (Sep 21, 2006)

*I'm in!!!!!!*

I'm in!!!!!!


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

I'm in


----------



## AirForceVet (Nov 24, 2005)

NYBowhunter911 said:


> Has anyone else noticied the poster is banned?


can any mod share about why as a lot of people registered, i'm sure.


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

i'm in...


----------



## shawnbrewer (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm in. Thanks.


----------



## RyanB (Nov 14, 2004)

I'm in. Thanx.


----------



## NorthQtr (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm in. Thanks


----------



## AirForceVet (Nov 24, 2005)

AirForceVet said:


> can any mod share about why as a lot of people registered, i'm sure.


repeat, can any mod share about why as a lot of people registered, i'm sure.


----------



## xcab02 (Sep 18, 2007)

Im in. 

There was no link on the site for the contest, so had to email them and got registered that way.


----------



## Redwolf (Apr 29, 2004)

Im In


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

I'm in


----------



## realfoamchaser (Aug 9, 2007)

im in. i think ??


----------



## gwmican (Mar 27, 2004)

Im in.


----------



## Rookie101 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Wanting information bout bows and hunting*

Hello to all you archery hunters. Maybe soon i will be an archery hunter and can talk bows with some of the best archery people. I went out and bought me a cheap bow at wal-marts to start off with. I did not want to start off with a high dollar bow and not like it. Matter a fact me and my brother both did. I have a brother-in-law that is a hunting freak. He just went and bought a 1095 dollar bow. He really knows his stuff about hunting guns bows dogs. He really hunts hogs with dogs all the time when he can work it around his scheuld. Mine and his work scheuld are hard to be around the same time when we are off. I caught him off this weekend and i bought that bow at wal-mart got me some sights and a few arrows and some other things. The type of bow is Bear Buckmasters. He set up a bag showed me the basic things and just two days of shooting. I am shooting 40yards and have a very close patteren. So i would like someone to stay in touch with me at all times or maybe even chat


----------



## ciscokid (Apr 26, 2006)

I Am IN !


----------



## ciscokid (Apr 26, 2006)

Rookie101 said:


> Hello to all you archery hunters. Maybe soon i will be an archery hunter and can talk bows with some of the best archery people. I went out and bought me a cheap bow at wal-marts to start off with. I did not want to start off with a high dollar bow and not like it. Matter a fact me and my brother both did. I have a brother-in-law that is a hunting freak. He just went and bought a 1095 dollar bow. He really knows his stuff about hunting guns bows dogs. He really hunts hogs with dogs all the time when he can work it around his scheuld. Mine and his work scheuld are hard to be around the same time when we are off. I caught him off this weekend and i bought that bow at wal-mart got me some sights and a few arrows and some other things. The type of bow is Bear Buckmasters. He set up a bag showed me the basic things and just two days of shooting. I am shooting 40yards and have a very close patteren. So i would like someone to stay in touch with me at all times or maybe even chat



:welcome: to AT!

Maybe this link will help you.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=45


----------



## corytch (Apr 2, 2006)

im in


----------



## David Wallen (Jun 9, 2007)

*im in*

Im in!


----------



## LongRifle (Jan 22, 2007)

im in


----------



## shaftcaster (Dec 9, 2004)

I'm in.


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

I'm In.

Arrow


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I'm in ... well... Here I am. 

Thanks,

PS Why are you banned?


----------



## USCG Barebow (Feb 17, 2004)

*Buckwing*

I'm in.


----------



## alpha 1 (Aug 23, 2007)

*im in thanks*

I am in


----------



## x-shocker (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## stuckonstoopid (Jul 1, 2006)

im in


----------



## RedWonder (Jan 10, 2003)

I'm in


----------



## Idaho_Elk_Huntr (Dec 13, 2003)

I'm in!


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

I am in.


----------



## slingr (Jan 30, 2006)

i'm in.

why is this guy banned?


----------



## Tina (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## wolf1 (Mar 31, 2007)

*decoy*

im in thanxs


----------



## sk1207 (Aug 8, 2002)

*Count me in*

Im in too


----------



## beakerello (Apr 12, 2007)

I'll spend my 500th post to win this decoy. Count me in!


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

Great looking decoy!! Count me in!!

Dave


----------



## grumpygregg (Aug 21, 2007)

*i'm in*

I'm in


----------



## Biggun 150 (Dec 21, 2005)

I'm in.


----------



## R. Vance (Apr 25, 2005)

I'm in !!
Richard


----------



## speedkills (Aug 29, 2003)

*I'm in again*

I'm in again as well.


----------



## Brainer (Jan 10, 2005)

I'm in.

Thanks for the chance!


----------



## dhacker (Dec 6, 2005)

I'm in!


----------



## Jaydogg (Jul 30, 2007)

oh baby I'm in:cocktail:


----------



## dogzlife (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm In!!


----------



## Kimmer218 (Sep 26, 2007)

*I'm In...*

I'm in...


----------



## revwilder (Apr 11, 2005)

*I'm IN*


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm in.

Thank you

Sean


----------



## pandy175 (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm in.
Thanks


----------



## jkcerda (Jan 25, 2007)

*i am in baby!*

funny how the wife ask the same question!

are you sure?


----------



## bones1768 (Oct 30, 2006)

i'm in


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm In! Wwoooo hooooooo!


----------



## michihunter (Mar 2, 2003)

I'm in although I'm not very optimistic about a banned member holding a contest.


----------



## Ethan (Jan 10, 2005)

im in!

hope i did it right, signed up for the email list.


----------



## Swiper (Aug 31, 2004)

I'm in


----------



## PABowhntr (Oct 2, 2002)

So, just out of curiousity, who won the decoy?

I used mine this past Saturday for our archery opener. No luck on my end but that was due more to the anti-hunting protestors. :wink:

It will be back out again this afternoon. Hopefully I will have more luck then. The guys at Buckwing are great and I am glad to see them promoting their product.


----------



## buckfever1969 (Mar 16, 2007)

Some how I think this contest is bogus.Oh well.


----------



## AirForceVet (Nov 24, 2005)

can a mod tell us why the orginator of this thread was banned so we don''t get our hopes up .....or just lock down the thread. 
thanks.


----------



## buckfever1969 (Mar 16, 2007)

AirForceVet said:


> can a mod tell us why the orginator of this thread was banned so we don''t get our hopes up .....or just lock down the thread.
> thanks.


good idea.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

I am pretty sure it was just a "time out" - but a good one and I think it may be over in a week or so....be patient till then I guess...


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Well that screws me over. I entered my email address in the other thread and didn't know about this new one! The ones that did enter the other should be counted as well.

Oh well, I see the poster is banned, that can't be good! :grin:


----------



## RyanB (Nov 14, 2004)

*No Scam from BuckWing!!!*

I don't know why the originator was banned, but the contest wasn't a scam. Monday I received an email from BuckWing stating that I'd won. Today the decoy showed up via UPS. I also got some complimentary decoy cover and buck lure scents.

Much Thanks to those at BuckWing. Looking at their website, it appears to have only been offered to those of us on AT.

Come on November!


----------



## buckfever1969 (Mar 16, 2007)

Good at least we now know someone actually won.Congrats.


----------



## Topgunnr (Apr 19, 2005)

i'm in


----------



## Stormy_NY (Dec 6, 2005)

*Back From Vacation !*



RyanB said:


> I don't know why the originator was banned, but the contest wasn't a scam. Monday I received an email from BuckWing stating that I'd won. Today the decoy showed up via UPS. I also got some complimentary decoy cover and buck lure scents.
> 
> Much Thanks to those at BuckWing. Looking at their website, it appears to have only been offered to those of us on AT.
> 
> Come on November!


Sorry ladies and gents for the "UNplanned" Vacation and was not here to announce the winner. Buck Wing Products proved it is an upstanding company!

Bet you were surprised Ryan when you got that email. Thanks to all who signed up. Congratulations again Ryan and I hope a Monster comes in to it !


----------



## AirForceVet (Nov 24, 2005)

shoots they didn't even answer emails asking if the contest was still on or why member was banned. next thing we know Ryan won.............

Congrats Ryan, seriously, and thanks for coming in and letting us know you got the package. We all were thinking badd things there for a while, i'm sure. Made one think some kind of email phishing was going on for a while there.


----------

